# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  فهرس مخطوطات خزانة مؤسسة علال الفاسي بالرباط

## بديعي

فهرس مخطوطات خزانة مؤسسة علال الفاسي بالرباط 
على الرابط التالي:http://www.4shared.com/office/114su3UJ/______.html

*                                                  المكتبة الإلكترونية المغربية*

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا، لا حرمكم الله الأجر

----------

